# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Έφυγε σαν κύριος ...

## jk21

Σημερα στην πρωινη αναφορα δεν ηταν παρων ! ελεγα καπου θα εχει αραξει στην μεγαλη κλουβα και απλα δεν εχει πιασει ακομα ο καφες και δεν τον εβλεπα ...


ο ενας εκ των δυο αρσενικων που ειχα απο τον φιλο μου τον Σταματη ,δεν ζει πια .Χτες ηταν φαινομενικα μια χαρα  ,τελευταια φορα που τον ειδα γυρνωντας απο τη δουλεια (το απογευμα λογω της ονομαστικης μου εορτης δεν ειχα ανεβει ξανα ) .Κινητικος , με μη ανορθωμενο πτερωμα  ....


Σημερα δυστυχως τον βρηκα τελικα πεσμενο κατω .... 



Διογκωμενο συκωτι  και εντερα ....

οταν πρωτοειχε ερθει στην εκτροφη





και καποια κατοπινη φωτο του 





Ο Δημιουργος του ας το αναπαυσει  ....

----------


## CreCkotiels

:Sick0004: 
Λυπάμαι κ.Δημήτρη ! 
Ας είναι καλά εκεί που είναι ...

----------


## Esmi

Πολύ Λυπάμαι για την απώλεια σου Δημήτρη!  :sad:  Ας αναπαυθεί η ψυχούλα του...

----------


## stefos

Τι άσχημο να φεύγουν έτσι , το απόγευμα να είναι μια χαρά και το πρωί χωρίς ζωή . Είναι άδικο

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

οτι και να κανουμε, πουλια παντα θα χανονται. 
ο χειμωνας ξεσκαρταρει και μονο τα γερα πουλια πανε σε αναπαραγωγη την ανοιξη.
ψηλα το κεφαλι και παμε μπροστα!!

----------


## Pidgey

Καλό του ταξίδι...

----------


## xasimo

Πιστευω πως αυτο το αποτομο ειναι το χειροτερο...

Πεταξε για τα ψηλα και παει να τραγουδησει στον Παραδεισο ...

----------


## Ariadni

Λυπαμαι πολυ... Ευχομαι να μην υπεφερε και τωρα να ειναι καλα εκει που ειναι..

----------


## CaptainChoco

Λυπαμαι πολυ Δημητρη....ποτε δεν ειναι ευκολο αυτό. Τωρα πετα ελευθερος ξανα!

----------


## EvStam

Λυπάμαι πολύ κ.Δημήτρη. Είναι πολύ άσχημο το συναίσθημα της απώλειας ...

----------


## panagiotis k

Λυπάμαι πολύ Δημήτρη. Σίγουρα πέρασε καλά μαζί σου, και εύχομαι να είσαι γερός εσυ για να δίνεις χαρά και ζωή σε αυτά τα πλασματάκια.

----------


## teo24

Πολυ κριμα Δημητρη.Σε θελω δυνατο ομως οτι και να γινεται...για να συνεχισουμε παρακατω.

----------


## wild15

Λυπαμαι πολυ .....Ας αναπαυθει η ψυχουλα του.....

----------


## petran

Δημητρη,λυπαμαι πολυ και εγω με τη σειρα μου.
Φανταζομαι, να μην υποφερε μιας κ χτες ηταν o.k,και σημερα ........
Το χουμε πει και θα το λεμε παντα,αυτο το ''ξαφνικο''θα ποναει παντα.....

----------


## Mπια

Πάντα ο θάνατος φέρνει πόνο,λυπάμαι για την απώλεια...

----------


## mpampists

λυπαμαι ολα στο προγραμμα ειναι...

----------


## geo_ilion

λυπαμαι πολυ Δημητρη καλο ταξιδι να εχει

----------


## jk21

> Πολυ κριμα Δημητρη.Σε θελω δυνατο ομως οτι και να γινεται...για να συνεχισουμε παρακατω.


Με τις απωλειες του παρελθοντος και την αμεση επαφη μου με αρρωστα πουλακια μελων , καλως ή κακως εχω μαθει να βλεπω τα πραγματα λιγο πιο ψυχρα και να αποδεχομαι μια τετοια κατασταση πιο ευκολα  ... 

Θοδωρη οπως καταλαβαινεις το καλοκαιρινο ταιρι του  ,ειναι πια ενα πια αμεσα διαθεσιμο να μεταφερθει σε σενα ,κατι που ετσι κι αλλιως θα συνεβαινε αν δεν εχανα θηλυκο 
*Στιγμιότυπα από την εκτροφή μας ποστ 493* ,τωρα ή αφου ερθει ο χειμωνας και φυγουμε απο τις υγρασιες .Ισως σε σενα εχει λιγοτερη υγρασια ο χωρος ,απλα βλεπω ακομα λευκα καρφακια στο κεφαλι της .Θα τα πουμε συντομα

----------


## kostaskirki

Δυστυχως και οι χαρες αλλα και οι λυπες ειναι στο προγραμμα οσο και αν αυτες πονανε!!
Μακαρι να ειναι το τελευταιο που φευγει ετσι Δημητρη!!
Καρδερινες.....  Ξερουν και κρυβουν καλα το όποιο προβλημα τους και αυτο σιγουρα δεν ειναι καλο για εμας ,μιας και δεν προλαβαινουμε να κανουμε και πολλα για να τα σωσουμε!!

----------


## panos70

Λυπάμαι Δημήτρη, ειναι απο τα ασχημα πραγματα που συμβαινουν σε μια εκτροφη, το καθε πουλακι ειναι ενα σημαντικο μερος αυτης, οτι και να πουμε ειναι πολυ κριμα που  ''χανονται'' ετσι ξαφνικα

----------


## jk21

Ειναι το πρωτο πουλακι που εκρυψε τοσο καλα την επιδεινωση που ειχε στην  υγεια του .Πραγματικα αιφνιδιαστηκα με το αποτομο ...

----------


## G.T

λυπαμαι πολυ δημητρη....κριμα αλλα παμε παρακατω.....

----------


## carduelis

Δεν ξερω τελικά.....ποιο είναι πιο δυνατό συναίσθημα (καλό ή καλό.....χαρά ή λύπη)

Οταν γενιέται ένα πουλάκι στην εκτροφή μας....ή όταν χάνεται ?

Ποτέ μου δεν το έμαθα.

Δημήτρη πάντα χάνονται πουλιά.

Στη φύση το ποσοστό που χάνονται κάθε χρόνο ειναι τεράστιο.....και όπως είπε και ο Κώστας μένουν μόνο τα δυνατα πουλιά που θα βγαλουν το χειμώνα και θα συνεχίσουν το έργο τους.

Φανταστείτε δε πως περισσότερα από 10.000 πουλιά πεθαίνουν κάθε χρόνο από συγκρούσεις με τζάμια και παράθυρα.

----------


## xrisam

Να αναπαυτεί η ψυχούλα του...

----------


## teo24

> Με τις απωλειες του παρελθοντος και την αμεση επαφη μου με αρρωστα πουλακια μελων , καλως ή κακως εχω μαθει να βλεπω τα πραγματα λιγο πιο ψυχρα και να αποδεχομαι μια τετοια κατασταση πιο ευκολα  ... 
> 
> Θοδωρη οπως καταλαβαινεις το καλοκαιρινο ταιρι του  ,ειναι πια ενα πια αμεσα διαθεσιμο να μεταφερθει σε σενα ,κατι που ετσι κι αλλιως θα συνεβαινε αν δεν εχανα θηλυκο 
> *Στιγμιότυπα από την εκτροφή μας ποστ 493*
> 
> 
>  ,τωρα ή αφου ερθει ο χειμωνας και φυγουμε απο τις υγρασιες .Ισως σε σενα εχει λιγοτερη υγρασια ο χωρος ,απλα βλεπω ακομα λευκα καρφακια στο κεφαλι της .Θα τα πουμε συντομα



Απο υγρασια δεν παιζεται η περιοχη μου,τα πρωινα δεν βλεπω τ'αμαξι μου απο κατω στο πεζοδρομιο και ολα σταζουν στο μπαλκονι.Θα τα πουμε ομως καποια αλλη στιγμη.

----------


## e2014

λυπαμαι πολυ κυριε δημητρη.... ας αναπαυτει η ψυχουλα του...

----------


## ninos

Καλό ταξίδι φιλαράκο..
Όντως, ο Νοέμβριος που αρχίζουν απότομα τα κρύα και η υγρασία είναι ο χειρότερος μήνας. Για τα πουλιά στην φύση οι μήνες που έρχονται είναι δύσκολοι για την εύρεση τροφής, οπότε τα πουλιά καταναλώνουν μεγάλες ποσότητες φαγητού όπου βρίσκουν για αποθήκευση λίπους.. Μην τσιγκουνεύεστε το φαγητό την περίοδο αυτή..

----------


## kaxiboy

Λυπάμαι κύριε Δημήτρη, ήταν πολύ όμορφο πουλάκι!!

----------

